# Photo Contest Fundraiser!



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello, I just joined the Golden Retriver Forum this week :wave: and am happy to be here!

I wanted to let people know about a Photo Contest Fundraiser that benefits Golden Re-triever Rescue Inc, New Jersey. We got in some great submissions already and I wanted to pass the word along and hope that you would all help me do that as well!

The entry fee per photo is only $5 dollars, check it out and pass along. 

grriphotos.smugmug.com 

Thanks!

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Neat idea! I'm bumping this up... Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Hello, I just joined the Golden Retriver Forum this week :wave: and am happy to be here!
> 
> I wanted to let people know about a Photo Contest Fundraiser that benefits Golden Re-triever Rescue Inc, New Jersey. We got in some great submissions already and I wanted to pass the word along and hope that you would all help me do that as well!
> 
> ...


Hey, Jeanne!

I will definitely submit some pics! I have a great puppy one of Sunny, a couple silly ones of Mister, and even a few beach ones (from only one beach trip in their whole lives!) I can submit pics of my foster dogs, right?


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys!

Sure, you can submit pictures of ANY dog ANY breed! 

Thanks for your support!! 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Just bumping it up again.

Come on guys and gals! Let's get some more entries in this contest. Seamus needs some more competition! And, the best part is each entry will help towards saving another golden.

Tell your friends!

http://www.grriphotos.smugmug.com/gallery/4299912_Ddc7u#252795250


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Welcome to the forum and what a wonderful fundraising idea!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

welcome to the forum, and what a nice fundraiser


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> Just bumping it up again.
> 
> Come on guys and gals! Let's get some more entries in this contest. Seamus needs some more competition! And, the best part is each entry will help towards saving another golden.
> 
> ...


I recognize that picture of Seamus!! Just beautiful! I'm afraid I'll have to add some competition!! I have some actual beach pics, but I didn't think of the Goldstock ones, hmmmmm.... gotta look through! I have a wonderful close-up of a tennis ball stuck in all the purple and green lily pads! Think that would work?


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to add some competition!!


BRING IT ON!!! 

The more people who enter photos, the better it is for goldens who need rescuing!!! So, I hope *everyone* who reads this will enter at least one photo ($5). Imagine how many goldens could be helped!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> The more people who enter photos, the better it is for goldens who need rescuing!!! So, I hope *everyone* who reads this will enter at least one photo ($5). Imagine how many goldens could be helped!


I went through lots of pics today and don't think I can afford to enter as many as I'd like!! I did win $2 in the Competico picture competition (the one that Rumor one for "cutest pet") for my flower with a lady bug on it! So now I can splurge!!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of your support!! This is a really FUN Fundraiser and best of all, you are helping Goldens and your photos are posted on the website for all to see 

(The 1st and 2nd prizes are now listed too!)

Jeanne in NJ
Goldens, Angelo & Archie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice that there is prizes for each category. i will be sure to get mine end quickly.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just entered Danny.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I just entered Danny.


I'll have to go check him out!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I just entered Danny.


 
He's a cutie pie! And, our last names rhyme...so one of us will just have to win that category!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Seamus' Mom said:


> He's a cutie pie! And, our last names rhyme...so one of us will just have to win that category!


I saw your pictures after I sent in Danny's and am thinking I might need to beef it up a bit. I love the picture of Seamus catching the snowball!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just posted one of my favorites of Jasper when he was a puppy in the Precious Puppy category.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I just posted one of my favorites of Jasper when he was a puppy in the Precious Puppy category.


 
I love it! Seamus has that same football. In fact, it's under my desk right now as I type. Best of luck!

Come on everyone else...get in on the action!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

Where is everybody else???? 

Don't miss your chance!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

:wavey:Hi there,

I just wanted to bump this up. There is still time left to enter your photos! (The contest ends May 31, 2008)

We would LOVE to have LOTS and LOTS of entries to choose from. First prize is a $100 gift certificate for pet supplies in EACH category! And it only costs $5 per photo to enter!

Check it out: www.grriphotos.smugmug.com

Thanks!


----------

